# Receiving unfamiliar error message.



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2009)

Over the last 5 days or so I've been receiving an unfamiliar error message when going from one page to another here on DC:

"content encoding error"

Has anyone else seen this?  Never seen it before.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Katie - I looked it up it itisa teche thing and a server issue, not your issue. You should report it t te tech staff.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, Adillo. I will.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

Is it still happening Katie?  If it is you should now be familiar with it


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

^ I am having a problem encoding that content ^


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Is it still happening Katie? If it is you should now be familiar with it


 
rofllllll!!!!

heyyy, get your own corner...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 5, 2009)

buckytom said:


> rofllllll!!!!
> 
> heyyy, get your own corner...



Get your own show...this one's mine!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2009)

get your own universe, touch black, times infinity, plus one.

plus infinity...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 5, 2009)

buckytom said:


> get your own universe, touch black, times infinity, plus one.
> 
> plus infinity...


  ...whatever you said then plus one...and Alix is on my side and don't think she's not!  Quivering yet, knees knocking together, sweating, rash starting, ears burning, nose bleeding yet from the mere THOUGHT you've got to constantly watch your back?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright BT and Elf, stop already, you got me dizzy...
kades


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2009)

it was elfie's fault.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 5, 2009)

Not x 3 bazillion plus infinity! ...and whatever you say back to me plus 1... and I'm going to bed where I'll be somewhat safe!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 5, 2009)

Heeeeeelp they are out to get me I didn't do it, I tell you, I didn't
kades


----------

